# Can you build an ebike/go-cart running off 3.7V?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

> *Can you build an ebike/go-cart running off 3.7V?*


 Yes!
Some small RC motor will spin fairly fast with 3-4v. Example: http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...ar_1_8th_Sensored_Brushless_Motor_2100KV.html
You can certainly move a kid on a go-kart with 150-200w available (3.7v x 40-50A)


----------



## Rjkley (Feb 25, 2014)

Possible of course, but it is unwise. Be large losses in wires, switching circuits (regulators, etc.). Usually try to use as much as possible voltage (which can withstand only the switching element) is to reduce the losses. Also to regulators worked well need at least 12 volts regulation. Obtained if a small scooter and power up to 300 watts is 12 volts, if more - then 24 or more.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Low voltage hi rpm motors also have low motor inductance which makes life for the controller hell. And you might be able to wind for a 3.7v pack meaning 1 turn might need more voltage to get the rpm you want....


----------

